# Chinese Type 53 rifle from J&G sales



## usmc2112 (Aug 27, 2012)

This rifle is a Chinese-made copy of the Russian Mosin-nagant carbine .  Rifle+shipping+ FFL dealer fees I"m still in less than $200. The  rifle is a little worn mine had a slight amount of rust on the outside of the bolt, but this was only cosmetic (all this was mentioned in the advertisement).  I paid the extra few buck for hand select.  My rifle has a shiny smooth bore, but the stock is all dinged up.  The bolt is "worn in" and very smooth.  The only modifications I have done are a rubber butt pad, black hawk tactical sling I had laying around, and I cut a new 11 barrel crown.  
These rifles come with a folding "sks" type bayonet attached to them, this is a very handy feature, need to stop and relieve yourself?  Just unfold the bayonet and stick the bayonet in the dirt, problem solved.  So far I absolutely love this thing, it is the best "knock around" rifle ever!   Rifle got bounced around in my jeep? No problem, I'm sure it saw worse at the hand of the Chinese Army! Left it outside your tent at night and dew collected on it! no problem, just wipe it off and move on! Stock got dinged up because it fell out of your jeep?  Not a problem, it was already dinged up! These rifles are well-used, and have tons of Character, and make excellent truck/trunk/trail/knockaround guns.  I have not shot mine for accuracy, but it can hold minute-of-coke-can, Bottom line is Gun is cheap but solid, ammo is cheap and powerful, and they are fun! snap them up!


----------

